# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-21 несет ядерную бомбу HP-24

## Драган

Здравствуйте друзья,

Доу кто-нибудь знает или имеет какое-либо фото, где МиГ-21 несет ядерную бомбу PH-24. Мне бы очень хотелось представить этот модельный комплект этого знаменитого самолета с этим оружием. Спасибо.

----------


## PPV

Бомба называется РН-24

----------


## Nazar

> Здравствуйте друзья,
> 
> Доу кто-нибудь знает или имеет какое-либо фото, где МиГ-21 несет ядерную бомбу PH-24. Мне бы очень хотелось представить этот модельный комплект этого знаменитого самолета с этим оружием. Спасибо.


Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что кто-то предоставит фото Миг-21 с ЯО, даже если случайно их имеет.

----------


## Red307

> Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что кто-то предоставит фото Миг-21 с ЯО, даже если случайно их имеет.


Секретные до сих пор?

----------


## Драган

Я думал, что это уже не секрет. Интересно, почему компании продают аксессуары, такие как это вооружение, когда вы не можете понять, как покрасить самолет, который его несет и т.д.

----------


## Nazar

> Я думал, что это уже не секрет. Интересно, почему компании продают аксессуары, такие как это вооружение, когда вы не можете понять, как покрасить самолет, который его несет и т.д.


Наверное потому, что в те годы, да и сейчас, фотографирование спецбоеприпасов, да еще и на носителях, было делом крайне исключительном и те, у кого по каким-то причинам, есть данные фотографии, вряд-ли будут делиться ими вот так просто..
А выпустить масштабную модель бомбы не сложно, есть масса фотографий ее полноразмерных макетов, точно передающих облик боеприпаса.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 


А что разве РН-24 = 244Н?

244Н в музее ФГУП «РФЯЦ-ВНИИТФ», г. Снежинск, 2016 г.:

Бестормозная тактическая авиабомба 244Н. Применение - со сверхзвуковых самолётов фронтовой авиации. Период разработки - 1957 - 1961 гг. Главные конструкторы - К.И.Щёлкин, А.Д.Захаренков.
https://russianplanes.net/id189862

----------


## Fencer

> А что разве РН-24 = 244Н?


https://karopka.ru/community/user/9176/?MODEL=445662

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Да, я это видел. Но фактически, как я понимаю, 244Н и РН-24 это разные спецбоеприпасы (авиабомбы), но в одном баллистическом корпусе. 

Авиабомба «Изделие 244Н» (индекс Министерства обороны - 8У69) выпускалась на ПСЗ с 1961 г. и была принята на вооружение в 1963 г. Причём сразу в трёх модификациях (244Н-1, 244Н-2, 244Н-3) с ядерными зарядами различной мощности. Проектирование авиабомбы велось 1957 - 1961 гг. в ВНИИТФ. Сначала отрабатывалась её «привязка» к Су-7Б ОКБ Сухого, а потом были совместные отработки с ОКБ Микояна и ОКБ Яковлева. Впоследствии 244Н была «привязана» к всем самолётам-носителям дальней авиации (размещалась в их бомбоотсеках). Авиабомба 244Н неоднократно модифицировалась (по зарядам, по автоматике). Всего было 5 модификаций 244Н. В последних двух модификациях авиабомба выпускалась на ПСЗ и ППЗ до середины 1970-х гг.

Главное её достоинство заключалось в том, что это - авиабомба внешней подвески для реактивных самолётов со сверхзвуковыми скоростями полёта. 

Источник: Электронная библиотека «История Росатома».

РН-24, видимо, какая производная от 244Н.

----------


## unclebu

> ... Но фактически, как я понимаю, 244Н и РН-24 это разные спецбоеприпасы (авиабомбы), но в одном баллистическом корпусе.


Разные у них корпуса (ну и "нутро" соответственно). Уже писал об этом - ВОПРОСЫ ПО МОДЕЛИРОВАНИЮ. Что касается МиГ-21 с 244Н или РН-24 (и то и то вешалось). Только зачем для моделиста нужно фото не ясно. СБП на эти самолеты вешались на подфюзеляжный балочный держатель. Других вариантов не было. Да, модификации МиГ-21 от С и выше. Эти СБП и на МиГ-23/27 можно было подвесить.

----------

